# Begginer: Vitus Nucleus 275 VR. Good enough?



## povilasand (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey,

I am really interested to start mountain biking and I am looking for a bike. My bugdet however is very limited - at the first I thought I would like to spend no more than 500 euros. 
I have spotted this bike which seems to have pretty good reviews: Vitus Bikes Nucleus 275 VR Hardtail Bike 2015 | Chain Reaction Cycles

However for me its quite pricey - 765 euros.

Could someone please advice me and tell me:
How good is this bike? Is it capable to last?
How long I could expect to have this bike until I want/need to upgrade something?
Are there any cheaper alternatives in Europe?

Basically should I go for it?

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

It has the minimum level that will work on trails from the fork to the drivetrain. So you will want something better within one season.
I'd look at a Canyon Grand Canyon Al 5.9. and wait if necessary.
https://www.canyon.com/en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3642


----------



## povilasand (Jun 11, 2015)

I didn't wanted to create a topic to ask about another bike I have found:

Calibre Point.50 Alloy Hardtail Mountain Bike | GO Outdoors

Could someone tell me opinion about it? Is that would be far worse than Canyon eb1888 suggested?

THanks!


----------



## povilasand (Jun 11, 2015)

Could someone please comment on this bike I found recently? It has quite big discount at the moment: Calibre Point.50 Alloy Hardtail Mountain Bike | GO Outdoors

Would it be far worse than Canyon eb1888 suggested?


----------



## povilasand (Jun 11, 2015)

Could someone please tell their opinion on this bike: 
Calibre Point.50 Alloy Hardtail Mountain Bike | GO Outdoors

Is it far worse than the Canyon previous user suggested me to look into?

Thanks!


----------

